# Text for t-shirts sites



## alltshirts4you (Jun 9, 2006)

I just have started my t-shirts business, and have found the problem.

One of the main issue for successful T-shirts website is SEO.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1849

But what I can write about single T-shirt?
I can write down only general description for a group of t-shirts.

Can you tell, what tect content do you use for SEO optimization?
Where is this content placed (what pages: item page, category page, articles, manufactures...)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> But what I can write about single T-shirt?


Describe the t-shirt as if you were describing it to a blind person. Text on the t-shirt, design on the t-shirt, color, size, inspiration for the design, what it means, etc etc.

All the words you use to describe it will not only help the BUYER of the t-shirt decide if they want it or not, it will also help the search engines find you for more relevant phrases.



> Where is this content placed (what pages: item page, category page, articles, manufactures...)?


Just look at a dozen t-shirt sites. They are all done about the same. The homepage has pictures of the t-shirts, maybe a description of the site/t-shirts theme, the product pages have a description of that product and all other product details, etc.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

alltshirts4you said:


> I just have started my t-shirts business, and have found the problem.
> 
> One of the main issue for successful T-shirts website is SEO.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1849
> ...


You dont write about your one simple t-shirt. You are trying to capture an audience and really search engine spiders. Go to the top t-shirt sites that come up when you google t-shirts. Right click your mouse on thier title page...usually the first main page. In the drop down box click view source. It will show you all the hidden code within that title page. You are looking for the keywords...they will be there...this is your starting point. A title page with a title and keywords.


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for this bit of advice! I will try that!


----------



## toymachiner62 (Sep 28, 2009)

Creating a blog and linking it to your site will really help your SEO. Spiders crawl blogs often since their content is updated often.


----------



## offensivefun (Nov 1, 2009)

A really great idea is making a Squidoo account and promote your shop. It works for me.


----------



## muneca (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Alexander, 

Good question.


----------



## benthomas (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi,

Linking your blog to your website is always a good idea.
It really brings that extra traffic you need.

Regards
Ben Thomas


----------



## ChapterTEE (Nov 17, 2009)

Thank heap for all advice. I will build my own blog.


----------



## mokothemonkey (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, make funny descriptions like they do on thinkgeek (my favorite t-shirt site other than my own). It makes it enjoyable to just surf through the different t-shirts and has actually become a hobby of mine. Describe it to the best of your ability, what kind of tee it's on, how it's pressed, who it's made by, everything!

And another seo tip is too get links to your site. This helps with the pr and bumps you up a bit. Also have a good title!


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

What I've been doing so far is writing a little backstory about what inspired me to create the design and how I made it - I think that that's important for artistic T-shirts like mine.

Of course, I add info about the color of the shirt, the brand, what print method (in my case screen printing), that kind of thing.

For SEO purposes, it's important to sprinkle keywords that people are going to use to find your shirts within the text of the page - but don't overdo it, make it so that the text sounds "normal" to a human. This can sometimes be the most difficult part, since the way search engines read pages is different from a human. 

Of course, backlinks are important too, that's something that takes time and that I'm still working on.


----------

